# Crisp county 2007



## GA DAWG (Aug 30, 2007)

Well anybody else hunting it this year?????? We just leased 500 more ac .So we now have 1000ac.This new ground aint been hunted in years an years!!!!!!!!!! Going down to pay and shoot a few doves this weekend. We have some bigguns on camera... Anybody else have any good deer on camera in the area?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm proud I'm the only one hunting Crisp. I new it was a sleeper county.......


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 24, 2007)

GA Dawg,
You should have your pick of any walking racks in Crisp...no competition...Once you start showing off what you're seeing and bagging, EVERYONE'S gonna want to find some Crisp land!
Sue


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL!!!!!! Really its mostly just locals hunt our area seems like.Which is fine by me..


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 24, 2007)

what part of Crisp you hunting, gadawg?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 25, 2007)

Got 500 ac in arabi and another 500 about 6 miles north closer to cordele.


----------



## curtisj (Sep 30, 2007)

*crisp county*

Where in relation to arabi do you hunt?  I hunt about 400 acres just south of arabi on the east side of I-75.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pretty much right in arabi in the 500 ac tract. On the west side of 75. Cant even think of the rd name...Its like 4th street or something and then turns into another name.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 2, 2008)

BTT  Yall ready for gun season to open? I plan on killing atleast a 160"er this year


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Oct 2, 2008)

*close to crisp*

i hunt close to crisp county. northern worth county. bucks are looking good for south ga this year.


----------

